# Win great whitewater prizes with SWA this summer



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

Find Don and Darcy of Small World Adventures this summer and win some awesome prizes! Don Beveridge and Darcy Gaechter will be hitting the road this spring and summer traveling all throughout western North America on their “boatin n’ promotin’ tour.”
*What For?*
Mainly because we love kayaking, and want a good excuse to do it! Also, we think that our trips in Ecuador are something ever kayaker should experience, so we’re going out there to spread the word. We’ve teamed up with many of the leading whitewater companies to make this tour even more special. We are not just promoting Ecuador, but whitewater paddling in general; and to get you all psyched up about the idea, we’ll be giving away prizes all summer. We’ve got gear from Jackson, Werner, IR, Astral, Snap Dragon, Sweet, Kayak Session, and Jetboil and we want to give it to you! Go to our website, scroll down the homepage, then click “win” to sign up, and to read about what exactly you can win from these companies www.smallworldadventures.com
The grand prize will be a week of kayaking in Ecuador with us, so you’ll definitely want to get in on this action!

*Where will we be?*
We’ll be all over the west (and will hopefully extend this tour to the eastern US in the fall) hitting popular paddling areas and local river festivals. The tour kicks off on April 18th at the Bear River Festival in Grace Idaho. If you live anywhere nearby, you should get out there and support this river fest. American Whitewater has worked hard to secure releases on the Bear River, and this will hopefully be the first of many “homegrown” festivals on this run. Read more about the Bear here: Black Canyon of the Bear Whitewater Festival
Not only should this be a super cool festival, but they are also raising money for a good cause—kids in Nepal—so get out there and show your support!
From there we’ll be heading to the Pacific Northwest for a few weeks. You can check in with our blog each week to find out where we’ll be going next Small World Adventures--Kayak Ecuador 
We are also open to suggestions on our itinerary, so if you are hosting a river festival, or just have a really great river in your backyard, let us know about it and hopefully we can come visit!
To enter the contest, all you have to do is go to our website, but if you want some cool “swag” in addition to your chance to win, track us down at some point this summer!


----------

